# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  (t4c) The 4th Coming

## Xronis

Did anyone play this game years back before wow?

I loved it so much playing it as a kid, i don't know why it was just so fun and entertaining. It had awesome events and stuff. I remember like just like a few times a day, the game would just summon a crap load of monsters to a random location and you would get so much XP for killing them. 

This game is awesome  :Big Grin: 

Heres some screenshots:

----------


## ColosseumT4C

T4C is one of the first MMORPG, similar to Ultima Online. Although it's graphics aren't the best for today, the rest is a lot better than modern MMOs..
Real open world, one of the best character build system, awesome PVP, no boring quests like "Kill 50 rats and come back", deep storyline etc.

We have XP Rate at 3x, a "starter pack" for new characters and some aids ingame to start your journey..
Play one of the best MMORPGs ever made without having to grind for hours for xp.
Our server will always be free and will never charge you a penny for anything!

*ColosseumT4C*

*Come play with us:* www.colosseumt4c.net.tc

----------


## sssniper86

I only read about it prior to checking out WoW and got to listen some of it's music. Didn't have internet back then.
But some time after taking too much WoW and getting a break I tried finding t4c and man was I disappointed when I found out that it was basically dead and only some private servers remained. There also was client available for download I think and a server. Anyway that game had some neat tracks, like this one.


Maybe someone will find it to his taste. Check out on youtube there are a bit more of those.

----------

